# "Adam sucht Eva" kehrt zurück auf RTL 2



## Death Row (25 Okt. 2021)

> .....Los geht es nun am *Montag, den 15. November, um 20:15 Uhr*, somit wechselt das Format nicht nur Sender, sondern auch von spät abends in die Primetime. Insgesamt sechs Folgen wurden angekündigt, die in einer Bucht in Griechenland produziert wurden. *Darin treffen acht prominente und acht nichtprominente Kandidatinnen und Kandidaten aufeinander *und haben so die Chance gänzlich nackt ihren Traumpartner kennen zu lernen. Doch Achtung – wer sich seinem Liebesglück zu sicher ist, läuft Gefahr, den Traumstrand Griechenlands verlassen zu müssen. In jeder Folge kommen neue „Adams" und „Evas" dazu, die die Gruppe gehörig aufmischen sollen....



Zu den Kandidaten habe ich noch keine Infos gefunden.

Quelle: https://www.quotenmeter.de/n/130305/rtlzwei-holt-adam-sucht-eva-im-november-zurueck

Also ich denke bei ahnsehnlicher B- und C-Prominenz könnte man dort sexy Aufnahmen erwarten  Ich hoffe aber, dass man den Sendeplatz noch nach hinten verlegen wird, damit es "unzensierter" wird


----------



## EmmaW2021 (26 Okt. 2021)

*AW: "Adam & Eva" kehrt zurück auf RTL 2*

Gibt es auch eine Hardcore-Fassung?


----------



## HBeene (30 Okt. 2021)

BILD hat gestern paar Teilnehmer rausgehauen:

Gisele Oppermann (33), Model
Anna Juliana Jaenner (33), Schauspielerin
Giuliana Farfalla (25), Model

Falko Ochsenknecht (36), Serienstar und Schlagersänger
Sasha Sasse (29), Mr. Germany
Denny Heidrich (32), Profi-Boxer
Collins Egege (33), Model
Pius „Jay“ Kloos (32), Stripper

Sollen glaube ich 10 Teilnehmer sein, Männer sind durch fehlen noch 2 Frauen...


----------



## Death Row (30 Okt. 2021)

Anna Juliana klingt sehr interessant. Sie gefiel mir schon bei GZSZ 

Der Rest.....naja was hab ich auch für großartige Überraschungen erwartet?


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Nov. 2021)

Das ist die richtige Sendung für all die Verklemmten hier


----------



## bg1 (15 Nov. 2021)

Ich hoffe jemand nimmt das auf und bastelt ein Video von Anna Juliana Jaenner.


----------

